# Cobia & Dolphin Video



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Had a couple singer/songwriters in town fly fishing last week. Here is a short video of a few of the fish we caught...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! Amazing. The color on those fish is intense.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

What a great video! Thanks for sharing it Eddie.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

There are several shot where you can see something light colored just under the surface. Any idea what that was?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

great video!

Mike


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video, was that third ling at the beginning legal? Didn't look like it to me


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was an awesome video!!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Austin said:


> Awesome video, was that third ling at the beginning legal? Didn't look like it to me


I don't think it was, we let it go without measuring it.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Foster is an amazing musician. 



 
Who was the other guy?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome video!!!!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

neckmoe said:


> Foster is an amazing musician. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qZBFdvZDfM
> 
> Who was the other guy?


The other guy is Jay Clementi, he's a cowriter on a bunch of Radney's songs.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome video!!:thumbup:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

very cool video!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> There are several shot where you can see something light colored just under the surface. Any idea what that was?


Haha!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

eddiem84 said:


> I don't think it was, we let it go without measuring it.


but gaffed it anyways?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Had the pleasure of meeting Radney at this past years Airlift-Tanker Association convention in Nashville...GREAT guy...and you are right...VERY good musician...he sang Angel Flight for us and it was phenomenal...the crew of the aircraft that brought them home was there...I did too many of those flights when I was flying active duty...surreal moment to say the least when you look behind the cargo compartment curtain and there are the transfer cases back there...


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Great video.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolutely Amazing!!!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

makes me pissed I sold my fly rod


----------

